# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Πληροφορίες για Ringneck

## Naylia

Όπως είπα και στο post γνωριμίας,ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω ringneck.Η μόνη εμπειρία με παπαγάλους,είναι ενα που είχε αγοράσει ο πατέρας μου παλαιότερα,ημουν αρκετά μικρή αλλά νομίζω ήταν love bird.Το οποίο μάλιστα ήταν ήμερο,μετά από τεράστια υπομονή και προσπάθεια του πατέρα μου,που λατρεύει τα πουλιά.Και ένα βudgie που είχα πριν 5-6 χρονια,που δυστυχώς καταλάθος έφυγε από το κλουβί και το πάτησε αυτόκίνητο.Ακόμα δεν το έχω ξεπεράσει.
Anyway,μετά από συζήτηση,καταλήξαμε ότι θα πάρουμε έναν μεγαλύτερο παπαγάλο,που να έχει δυνατότητα ομιλίας και να είναι σχετικά οικονομικός.Μετά από αρκετό ψάξιμο και λίγο διάβασμα για τη φυλη αυτή,έχω ακόμα κάποιες απόρίες.

1)Τι μέγεθος κλουβιού είναι ικανοποιητικό για αυτό το πτηνο;
2)Διάβασα ότι τα μικρά που είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι,δένονται πιο πολύ με τους ανθρώπους και δεν είναι τόσο ανεξάρτητα και ότι είναι καλύτερο να πάρω κάποιο μικρό σε ηλικία και να το ημερέψω.Ισχύει αυτό;Και αν ναι,σε τι ηλικία πρέπει να είναι;
3)Επικοινώνησα με mail με έναν εκτροφέα,που εκτρέφει μόνο ringnecks,τα δίνει από ό,τι κατάλαβα γύρω στα 100-150euro-δε μου έχει απαντήσει ακόμα.Ρώτησα σε τι ηλικία τα δίνει και την τιμή.Σε περίπτωση που απαντήσει,τι άλλο πρέπει να τον ρωτήσω για να σιγουρευτώ ότι θα είναι υγιές το πτηνο;Απο κάποιες φωτό που είδα στο site του,φάνηκαν προσεγμένα και υγιέστατα τα πουλιά.
4)Απο χαρακτήρα,είναι επιθετικά αρκετά;

Σας ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα.

----------


## lagreco69

Αρκετα μελη εχουν ringneck και ειμαι σιγουρος! οτι θα χαρουν πολυ να μοιραστουν μαζι σου την εμπειρια τους με αυτο το ειδος. οσον αφορα την αγορα του, το επιχειρηματικο παραμυθακι των εκτροφεων οτι τα ταισμενα στο χερι ειναι πιο ημερα μην το πιστευεις. ημερα πτηνα ειναι αυτα που τους εχουμε κερδισει εμεις την εμπιστοσυνη, ειτε ειναι ταισμενα ειτε οχι, ειτε ειναι 2 μηνων ειτε 2 ετων. επισης απο φωτογραφιες μην αγορασεις τιποτα! προτεινω να πας στο μερος που ειναι το πτηνο και οχι μια φορα αλλα αρκετες και να παρατηρεις την συμπεριφορα του. διαβασε και αυτο Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Naylia.. εχω κι εγω δυο ringneck!  :Happy: 

1) Συμφωνα με αυτο το αρθρο Διαστάσεις κλουβιών, οι καταλληλες διαστασεις για ringneck ειναι οι εξης 60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4cm!

2) Με καλυψε απολυτα ο Δημητρης (lagreco69) απο πανω!

3) Νομιζω, ξερω για ποιον εκτροφεα μιλας..! Ειχα μιλησει κι εγω με αυτον.. Βεβαια, οπως ειπε κι ο Δημητρης, πρεπει να δεις απο μονη σου το πτηνο, αρκετες φορες, 
    προτου προβεις σε αγορα!  :winky: 

4) Εξαρταται απο τον χαρακτηρα του πτηνου! Το καθενα διαφερει απο τα αλλα! Για να ξερεις.. σε αυτη τη ρατσα, τα θηλυκα ειναι κυριαρχα, και μερικες φορες πιο   
    επιθετικα απο τα αρσενικα.. χωρις ομως να ισχυει για ολα τα θηλυκα! Επισης ακομη μπορει ενα αρσενικο να ειναι επιθετικο!

----------


## Naylia

> Αρκετα μελη εχουν ringneck και ειμαι σιγουρος! οτι θα χαρουν πολυ να μοιραστουν μαζι σου την εμπειρια τους με αυτο το ειδος. οσον αφορα την αγορα του, το επιχειρηματικο παραμυθακι των εκτροφεων οτι τα ταισμενα στο χερι ειναι πιο ημερα μην το πιστευεις. ημερα πτηνα ειναι αυτα που τους εχουμε κερδισει εμεις την εμπιστοσυνη, ειτε ειναι ταισμενα ειτε οχι, ειτε ειναι 2 μηνων ειτε 2 ετων. επισης απο φωτογραφιες μην αγορασεις τιποτα! προτεινω να πας στο μερος που ειναι το πτηνο και οχι μια φορα αλλα αρκετες και να παρατηρεις την συμπεριφορα του. διαβασε και αυτο Τι θα πρέπει να προσέξουμε για να αγοράσουμε ένα υγιές πτηνό.


Εννοείται ότι δεν προκειται να αγοράσω τίποτα από φωτογραφίες.Αν επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου,θα πάω κατευυθείαν εκεί,θέλω να τον αγοράσω άμεσα άλλωστε.




> Καλησπερα Naylia.. εχω κι εγω δυο ringneck! 
> 
> 1) Συμφωνα με αυτο το αρθρο Διαστάσεις κλουβιών, οι καταλληλες διαστασεις για ringneck ειναι οι εξης 60.9Χ60.9Χ91.4cm!
> 
> 2) Με καλυψε απολυτα ο Δημητρης (lagreco69) απο πανω!
> 
> 3) Νομιζω, ξερω για ποιον εκτροφεα μιλας..! Ειχα μιλησει κι εγω με αυτον.. Βεβαια, οπως ειπε κι ο Δημητρης, πρεπει να δεις απο μονη σου το πτηνο, αρκετες φορες, 
> προτου προβεις σε αγορα! 
> 
> ...


Χθες που έγραψα το post έπεσα πάνω σε και στα δυο Links και τα διάβασα!

Νικο αν μιλάμε για τον ιδιο,τι σου είχε πει;Ειχες δει τα πουλια από κοντά;

Η αλήθεια είναι,ότι θα προτιμόυσα να ήξερα το φυλο,όταν το πάρω αλλά όπως διαβασα μετά τον έναν χρόνο μπορεις να διακρίνεις το φυλο.Κυρίως γιατί δεν ήξερα ποια είναι πιο επιθετικα και για το όνομα.Πως θα ξέρω τι όνομα να του δώσω αν δεν ξέρω το φυλο;Τελικά,κατέληξα σε κάποιο unisex ονομα!

Αν κάποιος έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιον εκτροφέα ή κάποιο pet shop,από όπου έχει αγοράσει ο ίδιος(σε pm εννοείται),θα το εκτιμούσα.Προτιμώ να το πάρω από εκτροφεά πάρα από pet shop για να είμαι ειλικρινής.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν μιλαμε για τον ιδιο συνονοματο εκτροφεα, κανει παντοτε εξεταση DNA στα πουλια του, προκειμενου να ξερει το φυλο.. (εαν προκειτε να παρεις απο ΄κει πουλακι, να ζητησεις εγγραφο που να πιστοποιει οτι το πουλι ειναι ταδε φυλο) 
Τα πουλια δεν τα εχω δει απο κοντα παρα μονο απο εικονες!  :winky: 
Εκτροφεις, βρισκεις με ενα γκουγκλαρισμα, ή με μια αναζητηση στο facebook! 
Εγω τα δικα μου απο πετ σοπ τα πηρα, χωρις να σχεδιαζα την αγορα τους!

----------


## lagreco69

> Αν κάποιος έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιον εκτροφέα ή κάποιο pet shop,από όπου έχει αγοράσει ο ίδιος(σε pm εννοείται),θα το εκτιμούσα.Προτιμώ να το πάρω από εκτροφεά πάρα από pet shop για να είμαι ειλικρινής.


Σε βρισκω αδιαβαστη παραπανω, απαγορευεται να ζηταμε δημοσια να μας στειλουν pm. εδω οι Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com τους οποιους μαλλον δεν διαβασες κατα την εγγραφη σου στο forum.  :winky:

----------


## Naylia

Ναι,για τον ίδιο μιλάμε από ό,τι κατάλαβα.Δυστυχώς,δεν βλέπω κανένα τηλ.να επικοινωνήσω διαφορετικά μαζί του,ελπίζω να μου απαντήσει στο mail.
Απλά,στα pet shops τα πιο πολλά ζωντανά είναι σε άθλιες καταστάσεις και για αυτό το σκέφτομαι.
Σήμερα θα πάω να κοιτάξω σε ενα pet shop,είναι εκτός Αθήνας,αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως δεν είχε κάποιο μεγάλο είδος,πέρα από έναν macaw,την τελευταία φορά που είχα πάει.

----------


## Naylia

> Σε βρισκω αδιαβαστη παραπανω, απαγορευεται να ζηταμε δημοσια να μας στειλουν pm. εδω οι Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com τους οποιους μαλλον δεν διαβασες κατα την εγγραφη σου στο forum.



Τα διάβασα απλά δεν πρόσεξα το pm!Συγγνώμη δε θα ξαναγίνει!  :Happy:

----------


## nikosg6

καλησπερα και απο μενα απλα να σου πω σιγουρα! να πας να το δεις απο κοντα διοτι αρκετοι αναφερουν οτι ειναι ημερα και ταιζμενα στο χερι, χωρις να ειναι, βεβαια απο τις αντιδρασεις του πτηνου θα το καταλαβεις κατευθειαν αν πας να το δεις απο κοντα! και εννοειτε προτιμησε να παρεις μικρο (διοτι τα *μεγαλα Παρα πολυ δυσκολα ημερευουν*.)

----------


## Naylia

Λένε κάποιοι εκτροφείς ότι δε συνιστούν να είναι ταισμένα στο χέρι γιατι μετέπειτα εμφανίζουν προβλήματα εξάρτησης από τον άνθρωπο.Οπότε συνιστούν να είναι ταισμένο κανονικά από τους γονείς του και να το αποκτήσεις σε μικρή ηλικία για να μπορέσεις να το εξημερώσεις.Κατα τα άλλα δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο αυτό ισχύει.

*Lagreco69 ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνηση.Το γράφω εδώ γιατί δεν μπορώ ακόμα να στείλω pm.*

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Naylia, δες εκεινο το αρθρο Μωρά παπαγάλοι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι ή από τους γονείς τους;  :Happy:

----------


## Naylia

> Naylia, δες εκεινο το αρθρο Μωρά παπαγάλοι ταϊσμένα στο χέρι ή από τους γονείς τους;


Ακριβώς αυτό διάβασα κι εγώ Νίκο.
Ελπίζω να βρώ κάποιο μικρό σε ηλικία σύντομα,μέχρι τέλους του μήνα θα τον έχω,λογικά.
Και ελπίζω να τα πάμε καλά γιατί ακούω ότι είναι και δύστροπα λίγο τα ringnecks!Αν δε με συμπαθήσει,μάλλον θα έχω πρόβλημα χαχαχα!

----------


## Naylia

Μίλησα τελικά με τον εκτροφέα.Μου είπε ότι δεν εχει διαθέσιμα αυτη τη στιγμη,θα έχει συντομα ομως.Το κακο ειναι οτι του έχουν ζητηθει πολλά και δεν ξέρει αν θα μείνει κανενα  :sad: 
Η τιμή ειναι σε κανονικά πλαίσια για το είδος,με dna, πιστοποιητικο εκτροφέα και δαχτυλίδι.
Σκέφτομαι να περιμένω προκειμένου να πάρω ένα υγιές πτηνο.Από την άλλη σκέφτομαι και την αγορά απο pet shop σε περίπτωση που τελικά δεν μπορεί να μου διαθέσει κάποιο.Καμια γνώμη κανεις;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ψαξε και για αλλους εκτροφεις! Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα βρεις αρκετους..

----------

